# Sigulda Open 2018 on September 1, 2018 in Sigulda, Latvia



## Niki Placskó (Jul 13, 2018)

The Sigulda Open 2018 will take place on September 1, 2018 in Sigulda, Latvia. Check out the Sigulda Open 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

